#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Can anyone share the tips to modify my Shopify based website?

## Dhara

I need to add one page on the home header navigation bar. I tried with some youtube video's method. but that videos are not useful for me because from that method I unable to see that page on the header navigation. So anyone shares any tips to add the page on the home header navigation bar in Shopify?

----------

